# My alpine doe kidded



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

Miss Mamie finally kidded! :stars: And on my birthday too! She had a buck and a doe. I named the doe Sarafina, but I'm not sure what to name the buck. They have like 25% Boer in them, so that's why the buck has airplane ears. Do you guys have any good name suggestions for the buck?








The 2 kids








Miss Mamie








The buck








The doe
-Sarah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats .......they are really cute......  :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I think the doe is just adorable!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

terrible with names -- but congrats on the new cuties - what a wonderful birthday present


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, adorable babies! And what a way to celebrate your B'day!

Mama looks like she has a very impressive udder!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

They are both really cute... will their color turn into the darker color of their dam as they get older? (I ask because I had an Alpine doeling born the same color as yours and her momma is the same darker color as yours.)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so dang cute!!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

liz said:


> Awww, adorable babies! And what a way to celebrate your B'day!
> 
> Mama looks like she has a very impressive udder!


The guy I bought her from(this Spring) said that she gives a gallon a day. Is that even possible? She does have a lot of milk, but I don't know if she gives that much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah a gallon a day is possible, I had a doe who gave that much


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

Cinder said:


> They are both really cute... will their color turn into the darker color of their dam as they get older? (I ask because I had an Alpine doeling born the same color as yours and her momma is the same darker color as yours.)


I'm not sure, this is my first year of Alpines.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

A gallon a day is average for Alpines - Janine as a yearling was milking a gallon a day and with later freshenings was milking well over that. On average my standard does give a gallon and a half a day (yes that does mean I am drowning in milk when I have too many does in milk lols)

Love both kids - the doeling looks all Alpine - I would have never guessed she was 25% boer. I think the buckling is also cute and pretty - I like airplane ears (one of my first goats was an Alpine/Nubian cross and I love her airplane ears - the Alpine Nubian cross is one of my favorite crosses).

Looks like the doeling has a huge blanket of whit - hard to tell but she should be a cou clair, two tone chamoisee - but because she has those lovely black legs I think she is a form of cou clair with white (alot of white lols) - she is going to be very pretty - so is her brother! What are you going to do with him? If you wether him he could make a pretty harness goat!

She looks like she had a nice udder from the picture.

I am not good at helping others with names - do you have a theme? For me that will make it easier. Sometimes though a name will just pop into my head and I like it and they get stuck with it lols. 

Current names that are popping into my head are:
Zane (Zane Grey)
Maverick
Apollo 
Bogart
Quincy
Maybe that will give someone else some ideas for names lols

Deidre :horse:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Sarah. They are adorable. What a gift from god.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

ChestnutGrove said:


> A gallon a day is average for Alpines - Janine as a yearling was milking a gallon a day and with later freshenings was milking well over that. On average my standard does give a gallon and a half a day (yes that does mean I am drowning in milk when I have too many does in milk lols)
> 
> Love both kids - the doeling looks all Alpine - I would have never guessed she was 25% boer. I think the buckling is also cute and pretty - I like airplane ears (one of my first goats was an Alpine/Nubian cross and I love her airplane ears - the Alpine Nubian cross is one of my favorite crosses).
> 
> ...


 I'll probably just wether him and sell him for meat. It would be neat to make him a harness goat, but I think I'll just do that with Sarafina. That way she has a use other than just being a harness goat. Good suggestion, though.  
Oh, I was wondering...At what age do you disbudd your kids. I wanted to have Sarafina disbudded since she'll be a milking doe. And how much does it usually cost to have it done?
-Sarah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

between 3 days and 2 weeks - depends on the horn growth. IF you can find a dairy breeder near you they can do it for you real cheep. I usualy charge 8.00


----------

